

Going up? Space elevator could zoom astronauts into Earth's stratosphere - benologist
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/17/space-elevator-thothx-tower

======
simonblack
It's not the height that's the important thing. It's the speed. Even at 20km
in the air, you'd still have to accelerate to roughly 7 miles a second, and
that takes a lot of fuel.

